# Anniversary Eddy Merckx Team Motorola



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The Team Motorola bike with MXL tubeset has often been discussed here. I just had a look at the Merckx 2005 catalog (put out by GITA) and Merckx is selling a limited edition of 100 Team Motorola MXL bikes as part of their 25th anniversary collection. The paint appears as original (as best as I could tell from the photo) although the fork appears to be threadless. MSRP is $1950.00. With Merckx top of the line carbon at $4,800+ maybe the price for the MXL isn't so bad comparatively speaking. Still a lot of $$$!


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

merckxman said:


> The Team Motorola bike with MXL tubeset has often been discussed here. I just had a look at the Merckx 2005 catalog (put out by GITA) and Merckx is selling a limited edition of 100 Team Motorola MXL bikes as part of their 25th anniversary collection. The paint appears as original (as best as I could tell from the photo) although the fork appears to be threadless. MSRP is $1950.00. With Merckx top of the line carbon at $4,800+ maybe the price for the MXL isn't so bad comparatively speaking. Still a lot of $$$!



Wow... thanks for the head's up... I will call Gita tomorrow from the shop and let everyone here know what I find out.

If I can order them, who wants one?

Russ


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Lucky me, I have an original.....*

.....hope you can get hooked up with one.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

merckxman said:


> The Team Motorola bike with MXL tubeset has often been discussed here. I just had a look at the Merckx 2005 catalog (put out by GITA) and Merckx is selling a limited edition of 100 Team Motorola MXL bikes as part of their 25th anniversary collection. The paint appears as original (as best as I could tell from the photo) although the fork appears to be threadless. MSRP is $1950.00. With Merckx top of the line carbon at $4,800+ maybe the price for the MXL isn't so bad comparatively speaking. Still a lot of $$$!



huh.. hhmmm.. well. 1/2 the fun is finding one used in nice condition for , say, 1/4 of that msrp. or did i get all wrong?


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

colker1 said:


> huh.. hhmmm.. well. 1/2 the fun is finding one used in nice condition for , say, 1/4 of that msrp. or did i get all wrong?


Yep, I'd love one but there's no way I'd pay $2000 for that boat anchor.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

colker1 said:


> huh.. hhmmm.. well. 1/2 the fun is finding one used in nice condition for , say, 1/4 of that msrp. or did i get all wrong?



Yeah, but Flavio, you forget.. I already have a Corsa Extra that I only paid $500 for... with Super Record and Colbaltos.... But bikes are fun! I love new bikes! And I have a 9 speed Dura-Ace group with about 1K miles on it just begging for a new frame.....and to top it off, there is no way in hell I am paying &1900 for that frame.. (and neither would anyone on this board either if I have my way... if you know what I mean...)


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

russw19 said:


> Yeah, but Flavio, you forget.. I already have a Corsa Extra that I only paid $500 for... with Super Record and Colbaltos.... But bikes are fun! I love new bikes! And I have a 9 speed Dura-Ace group with about 1K miles on it just begging for a new frame.....and to top it off, there is no way in hell I am paying &1900 for that frame.. (and neither would anyone on this board either if I have my way... if you know what I mean...)


Yeah, I got my Merckx frame for $300. I love your bike, BTW, but please... replace that Syncros stem--makes me nervous just looking at it!


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Yeah, I got my Merckx frame for $300. I love your bike, BTW, but please... replace that Syncros stem--makes me nervous just looking at it!


It's the only quill stem I had at the time that was long enough... but that bike doesn't really ever get riden, and when it does it's just lesiure rides with my Mom or GF. I don't fully like the idea of it just hanging on the wall, but I have a bunch of other road bikes and this one has Super Record on it, which although not exactly collectable I still don't ride the bike enough to have to ever worry about replacing parts (except that stupid Cobalto stone.)

I have a couple (actually 9) ITM Krystal stems now in 130mm (my length of choice) so it's just a matter of time before I swap out the Syncros on that bike. It's not that the Syncros scares me like it does you, but the ITM would look more period correct on that bike. 

If anyone needs an ITM 130mm quill stem, let me know.. I have about 7 extra at this point, and I have a couple 140s as well. I cleared out a distributor a few months back. I bought 10 130s at $5 each and they gave me 4 140's as a bonus. So I think I have the market pretty much cornered on NOS ITM stems if anyone is looking for a long one.

Russ


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

russw19 said:


> Yeah, but Flavio, you forget.. I already have a Corsa Extra that I only paid $500 for... with Super Record and Colbaltos.... But bikes are fun! I love new bikes! And I have a 9 speed Dura-Ace group with about 1K miles on it just begging for a new frame.....and to top it off, there is no way in hell I am paying &1900 for that frame.. (and neither would anyone on this board either if I have my way... if you know what I mean...)


yup, $500.. nice. and the max leader would be very tempting (on another price zone)..


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

that bike is hot.

ciao


----------

